# Eigenmotivation



## Razorhawk (26. Mai 2004)

Wie habt ihr es mit eurer Eigenmotivation?
Woraus holt ihr eure Motivation?
Ich habe gerade absolut das Problem, dass ich mit meinem 3D Programm (Max) so gut wie keinew Lust habe etwas zu kreieren.
An sich fehlts mir nicht an Einfällen und wie ich es hinbekommen soll wäre auch nicht unbedingt das Problem, aber momentan ist bei mir die Luft raus und ich habe keine Ahnung woher das kommt.
Es ist im allgemeinen nicht so, dass ich nicht mehr für 3D interessiere.

Habt ihr eigenwillige Art und Weisen, wie ihr euch motiviert? Vielleicht habt ihr Tipps für mich?


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Mai 2004)

Forcieren ist immer die schlechteste Wahl. Sich zu quälen bringt letztenendes nur Frust.

Mach eine Zeitlang etwas (ganz) anderes. Lenk Dich ab.
Ehe Du Dich versiehst, hast Du plötzlich neue Ideen.

Ich denke mal, das ist nicht nur bei mir so


----------



## Razorhawk (26. Mai 2004)

Wie gesagt, an Ideen mangelt es nicht, nur hoffe ich, dass das mit dem "mit etwas anderes beschäfftigen" soweit funktioniert.


----------



## Consti (26. Mai 2004)

Naja, bei mir ists so!

Ich mache eigetnlich nur was, wenn es mir jemand sagt. Wenn ich z.B. ein paar Grafiken für eine HP machen soll, dann fang ich damit auch sofort an - nur für mich selber mach ich wenig - also mal um etwas auszuprobieren und so. Find ich zwar schade, aber dann hab ich nich soo viel Lust dazu - also ich brauhe Klare Anweisungen


----------



## Comander_Keen (26. Mai 2004)

Ich persönlich finde meinen größten Ansporn im Internet / Magazinen. Wenn ich die Arbeiten anderer sehe möchte ich es auch unbedingt machen bzw. können. Ob das nun mit Grafik oder Programmierung zu tun hat ist meist egal. Gerade im Bereich 3D könnte ich es mir gut vorstellen in einem Modteam zu Arbeiten. Große Projekte besitzen eigentlich einen ziemlich hohen _Movitationsfaktor_ für mich. 
Die Arbeit eine Weile ruhen lassen ist aber auch eine gute Möglichkeit. Irgendwann kribbelt es schon wieder in den Fingern  .

_keen!


----------



## paleface (26. Mai 2004)

Musik hören...
Nicht sonen HipHopZeugs oder Techno...

Sondern was zum drüber nachdenken.

Momentan höre ichzB. viel Rainbow Blackmore's Night.
Is cool..echt...ob du was damit anfangen kannst, keine Ahnung..aber mir hilfts...


----------



## tool (27. Mai 2004)

Im Augenblick motiviert mich Geld - sonst motiviert es mich, mehr zu können und zu wissen.


----------



## möp (27. Mai 2004)

ich hab komischerweise nur Ideen wenn ich was für andere machen soll, sobald es um private Sachen geht, fehlen mir die Einfälle.


----------



## Nina (27. Mai 2004)

Hi,

also mir gehts da wie _keen, mich motivieren total die Arbeiten anderer. 
Im Moment hat es mir total dieses Musikvideo angetan, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich das schon begeistert angeschaut habe *seufz* ich finds einfach sooo schön 

Televators 
(Sind eigentlich alles Fotos die in After Effects zusammengebaut, und mit 3D-Effekten und Figuren versehen wurden.

Und ich arbeite supergern mit anderen Leuten zusammen, nicht das es mir an Ideen mangelt, aber im Team Ideen diskutieren, was inspirierenderes gibt es kaum finde ich. Ausserdem bekommt man so ja auch gleich ein Feedback und kann viele Dinge noch überdenken oder verbessern.
Leider merke ich das ich da wohl eher eine Ausnahme bin. Mir begegnen oft Leute die mit ausgefahrenen Ellenbogen durch die Welt laufen, nur weil sie Angst haben man könnte ja eine ihrer grandiosen Ideen entwenden und deshalb eigenbrödlerisch vor sich hinarbeiten. Hm, ich glaube das wär nichts für mich. 
Deshalb hilft es mir, falls ich mal lustlos und demotiviert bin: rauszugehen und mit Leuten Ideen bequatschen, sich mal andere Sichtweisen anhören..etc.

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------

